# Regular Water Change = Death



## mrscary13 (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey guys i'm a new poster here mostly been just a lurker in this forum. Yesterday I did a regular water change like I do every week but this tine all my fish went gasping to the surface. This morning I woke to find and their little bodies plugging the filter inlet. I checked ammonia/nitrite levels and they all came back at 0 ppm. I dechlorinated the water with aquasafe like always and heated the water before replacing it. I also used the same water for a rcs tank and they all seem to be doing fine. All that is still living is 2 cories and three otos but even they seem a little sick. Anyone have any ideas what could've caused it?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Did you remember to condition your water? Or your water from the tap may have changed a bit. Sometimes they will do this through out the year..Hmm?


----------



## mrscary13 (Mar 12, 2008)

I used Aquasafe to condition it like I always do. Would the water be more chlorinated?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Im unfamiliar with aquasafe. They can add chloramines or more chlorine. You could contact your utilities and ask for parameters.


----------



## mrscary13 (Mar 12, 2008)

Its the stuff that comes in the yellow bottle. I'll contact the utilities office and ask for the water parameters.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

What does it remove?


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Here's what I found online:

AquaSafe instantly makes tap water safe for fish by eliminating chlorine and heavy metals present in municipal water supplies. AquaSafe also neutralizes chloramine by breaking down the bond between chlorine and ammonia while reducing both fish-toxic chlorine and ammonia components. In addition, AquaSafe provides slime coating to help wounds heal and protects fish from abrasions. AquaSafe should be used when setting up a new aquarium and with every water change, recommended every two weeks. Add one teaspoon (5 ml) of AquaSafe for every 10 gallons of water. 16.9 oz treats 1,000 gallons. Works in seconds. For freshwater and saltwater aquariums.

I don't use AquaSafe, but I usually use far more conditioner than recommended.

Are you using CO2?


----------



## mrscary13 (Mar 12, 2008)

It says it neutralizes chlorine, chloramines, and heavy metals harmful to fish.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Should work then. Any changes the the system at all.


----------



## mrscary13 (Mar 12, 2008)

Everything is the same as every week. Nothing on my part has changed.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Then I would question your water source.
Or maybe your conditioner has expired.


----------



## mrscary13 (Mar 12, 2008)

Im going to call them tomorrow and see what they have to say. I do use pressurized CO2 but I had turned it off that morning and even aerated the water with a power head to make sure it wasn't the CO2 levels. The water was at about 78 degrees.


----------



## brandonttu (May 3, 2008)

Hi,

I have used aquasafe in the past and had fish die in water changes. I stupidly did it twice thinking there was no way it could be the aquasafe. I switched to another brand and never had a problem again (Wardley Chlor out).

Brandon


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

I've been pleased using Kordon and Sea Chem products for dechlorination/conditioning.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your fish issues. This is the time of year that water companies like to flush their lines with higher-than-average levels of chloramines and/or chlorine. Probably that resulted in the issues that you're seeing.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

My tap water still smells like a swimming pool. I am double dosing prime until the smell lessens.

IMO, I stick to Prime and havent had any issues, I have tried other Dechlorinators and run into problems but never had any issues with Prime.

My one Synodontis used to go insane during water changes (flashing all over the tank, running into things etc) but stopped once I started ONLY using Prime, coincedence, maybe but Ill stick to what works for me.

Other people will give you other Dechlors that work for them, personally in your issue I am thinking your dechlor didnt work (enough).


----------



## Snydaleid (Apr 12, 2008)

How fast does the water conditioner really work? Do you fill the bucket, put the dechlorinator in and toss it in the tank or do you let it sit? If so, how long do you wait before adding the fresh water?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

guaiac_boy said:


> Sorry to hear about your fish issues. This is the time of year that water companies like to flush their lines with higher-than-average levels of chloramines and/or chlorine. Probably that resulted in the issues that you're seeing.


That's exactly what I was going to suggest. It always seems that this time of year is when we hear the most reports of this sort of thing happening, and it almost always comes back to the city flushing the lines or doing other maintenance work. Usually they contact people, but I'm sure it varies from area to area.

I don't have city water so I'm not real familiar with everything, but I've never heard good reports about Aquasafe, so as stated, you're better off to stick with something that just removes chlorine and chloramines, without the other additives.

Sorry about your losses.


----------

